# need help wiring my fan asap!



## doit_dude (May 28, 2007)

hey guys!
can u giude me through wiring my fan,it has 3 wires red,black,and yellow.

noteictures would really help too!!
oh yeah it's a computer fan(maddog)for my grow cabinet


----------



## doit_dude (May 28, 2007)

it a computer fan for my grow cab.(mad dog)


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

*Wot's up DOIT,*

*Firstly, TBG have a post somewhere on here about this but if you cant find it let me briefly explain:*

*Three wires*
*Red = supply*
*Black = Ground*
*Yellow = variable speed control*

*Its easy, just chop your yellow, it isnt needed.*
*Using a 12v supply, either mains adapter, car battery etc (bassically anything that has a 12v dc supply) contect red to live(+) and black to ground(-) and the fan will come alive.  *

*You can run more than one fan off the same supply as long as the supply has a high enough amperage ( thats the push of current )*
*example.*
*my fans are ratted at 12volts dc with an amp rating of 0.34A or 340 milli amps.*
*that means that I can power two of them at full speed by using a 700 milli amp supply.*

*Personally, I use a home made power supply with variable output 8 - 14 volts where I can vary the power for different fans at different times but that is not for the faint hearted.*

*Hope this helped.*


----------



## doit_dude (May 28, 2007)

thanks alot!!it worked.wish me lick!


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

*Good lick man*


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

cjf2612 said:
			
		

> *Good lick man*


Hahahahahaa, you're killin me!


----------

